# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  rijeka - bozicni stand

## flower

sutra (subota, 16.12) u Robnoj kuci RI na 1 katu, od 10.00 do 12.00   :Heart:  
imamo...letke, majce, kalendare, pozitivnih vibri...dodjite  :Kiss:

----------


## jadro

jel to zadnji put do Bozica, ili ce biti jos koji put?

----------


## Mukica

zadnji

----------


## flower

hvala svima koji su nas obisli   :Heart:

----------


## Prihonja

I drugi put   :Grin: ...nadam se da je sve otišlo...

----------


## blis

Hvala vama na toplom prijemu. Drago mi je da sam vidjela da cure s foruma nisu samo imena na ekranu.  :Smile:

----------


## MELITA06

pssss zakasnili smo,kad opet planirate?

----------


## Sun

za iduci bozic   :Laughing:  
sta bi htjela, ako te zanimaju kalendari imam ja joes par komada, ako bi htjela majice, i to se mozemo dogovoriti...
Aj nbudemo i neku kavicu dogovorili uskoro nadam se   :Smile:  
Mogao bi netko nesto predloziti...

----------


## MELITA06

zanimaju me majce dugih rukava 12mj i za mene velika hm hm hm pa XL a ako su normalne velicine L.

----------

